# Toby's Experimental Detailing Products



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going about making a quick detailer first and then moving on to making a wax. Want somewhere to document how they go. Once I get my supplies ill be replying back!

Not going into this blind, done quite a few hours of research!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds good get some pics up as you go 

Interested in the quick detailer, no idea how to make that! Making wax is good fun


----------



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Sounds good get some pics up as you go
> 
> Interested in the quick detailer, no idea how to make that! Making wax is good fun


Will definitely get some pictures up, shall see how it goes. Only problem ill encounter with waxes is temperatures to mix the ingredients but I guess that's all the fun.


----------



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

Quick question. Is there any difference between ordering T1 grade carnauba from ebay or ordering dodo juices carnauba / beeswax. Seems ebay have theirs a lot cheaper, I can nearly get a kg for the price of 500g of dodo juices


----------



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

Few things to start making.

















First go:





































Images may take a while to upload, hang on


----------



## Hanjishan (Jan 18, 2015)

Video to beading / sheeting


----------

